# StP shirts and stickers



## anticivpunk (Feb 2, 2016)

Perhaps StP should start a store where shirts, bumper stickers and bike stickers can be sold?

no-gods-no-masters.com can make and help you sell and ship the shirt

peacesupplies.org can help you make, sell and ship the stickers

Why can't I already get a StP shirt and bumper sticker?!?!? lol


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 2, 2016)

There was going to be a bandanna but it got put on the back burner.
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-stp-bandana-project.20234/
But that's a good idea stickers and such would be nice.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 6, 2016)

does no gods no masters make stuff and sell it for other people? i didn't see anything like that last time i was on their site.

stickers wouldn't be hard, shirts either, but damn if bandanas aren't a pain to get reprinted for a reasonable price... best quote i've gotten is $5/per bandana, plus factor in shipping costs, that's probably around $8 per bandana (that's 'at cost' so no profits for StP).


----------



## anticivpunk (Feb 6, 2016)

I still think a store, bandanas or not, would be great for the site. Maybe you could contact No Gods No Masters about something they could set up for StP.


----------



## RovingGale (Feb 7, 2016)

I would love to acquire an STP sticker, for serious. Or a pin-on button!


----------

